# Disturbing tegus during hibernation



## TeguPuppy (Oct 31, 2017)

So, all three of mine have gone down hard for hibernation. Alice will wake up every now and then for a drink of water and ask for a bit of basking time by standing under her light, but Hatch and Princess don't really move at all.

Every 2 weeks I've been gently disturbing the substrate to check on them. They act all annoyed, come up to drink water and then go back down.

Am I harming them? I'm sure they don't appreciate it, but I worry that they will become dehydrated. 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 31, 2017)

TeguPuppy said:


> So, all three of mine have gone down hard for hibernation. Alice will wake up every now and then for a drink of water and ask for a bit of basking time by standing under her light, but Hatch and Princess don't really move at all.
> 
> Every 2 weeks I've been gently disturbing the substrate to check on them. They act all annoyed, come up to drink water and then go back down.
> 
> ...


Don’t worry, they’ll find the water if they need it. Mine are down, too.


----------



## TeguPuppy (Oct 31, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Don’t worry, they’ll find the water if they need it. Mine are down, too.


Thanks, Walter. They do seem horribly irritated with me, haha. It's nerve wracking, I've bred lots of other herps but I'm going to try for my first ever tegu clutch this season...I figure I have the space, I work from home so I have the time, and no pesky spouse to tell me no anymore 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge duran (Nov 9, 2017)

Mine's too my girl comes out every 4 days and my boy comes out every 2 days my boy walks around gets under his heat lamp and then goes back down my girl just comes out walk around and then go back down my boy eats but my girl doesn't eat since I got her but she is still fat she looks fat I just don't want to mess up her hibernation I had tegus before but only one now I got a pair of red tegus so this is my first time doing this any advice will help


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Jorge duran said:


> Mine's too my girl comes out every 4 days and my boy comes out every 2 days my boy walks around gets under his heat lamp and then goes back down my girl just comes out walk around and then go back down my boy eats but my girl doesn't eat since I got her but she is still fat she looks fat I just don't want to mess up her hibernation I had tegus before but only one now I got a pair of red tegus so this is my first time doing this any advice will help


Just let them be as cool as they need to- not under 58F, access to water and some warmth in other end of enclosure.


----------



## ag3nt 0rang3 (Nov 10, 2017)

last winter i slowly woke mine up once a week to eat a tad and poop, took a little to wake him up so this winter im just letting him sleep with a hot spot for him to warm up if need be. its been a few months now and i hear him once n awhile scratching but other than that i never see him. its kinda scary not knowing if he's dead or alive, so i make noise once n awhile to wake him and listen lol is that safe ?


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 10, 2017)

ag3nt 0rang3 said:


> last winter i slowly woke mine up once a week to eat a tad and poop, took a little to wake him up so this winter im just letting him sleep with a hot spot for him to warm up if need be. its been a few months now and i hear him once n awhile scratching but other than that i never see him. its kinda scary not knowing if he's dead or alive, so i make noise once n awhile to wake him and listen lol is that safe ?


Just reach in his hide and check that way.


----------



## ag3nt 0rang3 (Nov 10, 2017)

are u crazy ? lol she'll bite my finger off, her hide is buried


----------



## Zyn (Nov 11, 2017)

I check in on my blue this way once a week. Most days he hasn't moved but he does open an eye now and again to look at me moving his hide lol other than that he keeps sleeping.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 11, 2017)

ag3nt 0rang3 said:


> are u crazy ? lol she'll bite my finger off, her hide is buried


Oooops!


----------



## Jorge duran (Nov 16, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Just let them be as cool as they need to- not under 58F, access to water and some warmth in other end of enclosure.



Sorry for the late response Thank you for ther information


----------

